

Ask HN: Where is our zero knowledge cloud? - coopdog

Browser based public&#x2F;private key encryption, for a true &#x27;cloud&#x27; communication experience.<p>Public keys linked to web persona&#x27;s (anonymous or not), so you can easily select recipients of the message (email, chat, file, photo gallery, etc). The message is encrypted twice, once as just a summary (because it&#x27;s the cloud, we browse but don&#x27;t download everything), and one with the actual data.<p>The server stores the messages, the recipients decrypt in the browser with a private key stored on one of their USB sticks and accessed through the HTML5 file system API.<p>Is it an idea who&#x27;s time has come?
======
phaet0n
We already had such a thing, in essence, except there were no takers. [1]
Implemented by a bright HNer. [2]

[1]
[http://pdos.csail.mit.edu/~petar/5ttt.org/](http://pdos.csail.mit.edu/~petar/5ttt.org/)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=petar](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=petar)

------
rdl
The problem is doing meaningful processing on the data without exposure to the
server, including indexing, search, etc.

------
xvolter
Cyphrd.com is working on these very types of services.

------
escaped_hn
mega.co.nz At least, thats why ive heard.

